# My first made wallpaper



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the idea when I was making a banner for my website: http://www.wabsta.com
And I thought, "let's make a wallpaper!".
Any comments? It's 1280x800 btw (15.4" laptop).
Here it is:


Spoiler


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Perhaps a glow or a burst of something from behind the 1UP to make it stand out more.  It's not that it doesn't catch my eye, it's just the outline of the mushroom blends in with the background

EDIT:
For a simple effect, take your mushroom and duplicate the layer.  Expand the image perhaps 25%.  Gaussian Blur the heck out of it and change the layer opacity to, oh, 25%.  Oh yeah, put that layer under your original mushroom.

Now you can do whatever to the blurred mushroom like change it's outline colour

Layers:
Mushroom

Blurred Mushroom
Background


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Perhaps a glow or a burst of something from behind the 1UP to make it stand out more.  It's not that it doesn't catch my eye, it's just the outline of the mushroom blends in with the background
> 
> EDIT:
> For a simple effect, take your mushroom and duplicate the layer.  Expand the image perhaps 25%.  Gaussian Blur the heck out of it and change the layer opacity to, oh, 25%.  Oh yeah, put that layer under your original mushroom.
> ...


That's actually a good idea, I'm going to try something like that right away.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Should probably end up with something like this.  Just a guideline, 'my way' isn't the 'right way'.

Also, your results will be MUCH better since I just took yours and chopped it up quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:





Avatar size since it looks kinda neat


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

I have it like this now, is it nice? Or not exactly what you meant? I don't think so, looking at the one you made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, as a avatar it's really cool, but i can't just give up my radioactive demonic powers...


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I have it like this now, is it nice? Or not exactly what you meant? I don't think so, looking at the one you made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!  Of course it isn't exactly what I meant... it would be a boring internets if everything was my way T.T

Also, just add a big starburst  and some sparkles and it'll be a typical Web 2.0 wallpaper


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I like it this way now, just mario, no other stuff like stars and sparkles (however, I COULD use transparant mariostars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Example of Typical web 2.0... sparkles and starburst haha


Spoiler


----------

